# AncientBiotics - a medieval remedy for modern day superbugs?



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

> The testing of the ancient remedy was the idea of Dr Christina Lee, Associate Professor in Viking Studies and member of the University's Institute for Medieval Research. Dr Lee translated the recipe from a transcript of the original Old English manuscript in the British Library.
> 
> The recipe calls for two species of Allium (garlic and onion or leek), wine and oxgall (bile from a cow's stomach). It describes a very specific method of making the topical solution including the use of a brass vessel to brew it in, a straining to purify it and an instruction to leave the mixture for nine days before use.
> 
> ...


Full article with video: http://www.nottingham.ac.uk/news/pr...medieval-remedy-for-modern-day-superbugs.aspx


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sometimes the old medicines can do wonders. After all most a tadays modern medicines come from these sources.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nobody believes I can cure a cold or flu with my recipe either. nobody has the fortitude to down three cups a day and all it is is red pepper tincture, lemon juice and honey tea.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Magus said:


> Nobody believes I can cure a cold or flu with my recipe either. nobody has the fortitude to down three cups a day and all it is is red pepper tincture, lemon juice and honey tea.


How about a recipe!


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

So many kids treated with antibiotics that are prescribed only to placate parents. When mine were home pink eye was treated with fennel eyewashes (plus there are so many other options) croup treated with senna and ginger lemon honey teas and other helps; always had alovera on hand; dandelion root, flaxseed ... , and a plethora of herbs we harvested or got from the local seventh day adventist community who were plenty knowledgable about herbal medicines.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Magus said:


> Nobody believes I can cure a cold or flu with my recipe either. nobody has the fortitude to down three cups a day and all it is is red pepper tincture, lemon juice and honey tea.


Ya cure en em er embalmin em Magus?!:laugh:

Wish I knew what it were my grandma used. It always worked. Ah the knowledge we lost with the passin a our old folks.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seen this story around the 'net lots now. Not suprised, not shocked. Just wondering how they are going to handle this or what they are keeping from us. In all it's good news because we don't have any new Anti-biotics coming down the pipe so this really is great.


----------

